# setzen der domain

## Christian99

Hallo, ich möchte gern eine domain auf meinen Rechner setzen, bin dabei aber nicht erfolgreich.

Setzen von "host.domain" in /etc/conf.d/hostname ergibt zwar mit "hostname -d" "domain" als antwort, aber auf den vterms steht immer noch host.unknown_domain. auch liefert "sysctl -n kernel.domainname" "(none)"

auch das verwenden der /etc/conf.d/net bringt nicht viel:

setzen von "dns_domain=domain" bringt nichts. es scheint gar nix zu passieren.

auch dns_domain_lo bringt nix.

Weiß jemand wie man unter gentoo die domain richtig setzt?

----------

## nanos

Hallo!

Das machst Du am Besten in der /etc/hosts Datei:

```

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1   localhost

::1      localhost

192.168.1.15   host host.domain

```

----------

## Christian99

danke, das funktioniert soweit. aber was macht dann das dns_domain in /etc/conf.d/net?

und außerdem liefert "sysctl -n kernel.domainname" immer noch (none). Ist das wichtig?

----------

## nanos

Ich glaube "dns_domain" ist die Suchdomäne aber setzen kann man damit nichts.

Der kernel.domainname ist ein kernel runtime parameter aber ich glaube nicht das du den brauchst.

----------

